# crabs or crayfish?



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I want a new addition to my 40g and was thinking about either one blue crayfish or acouple of fiddlers, if I did the crabs id get one of those dry dome things in the corner, just lookin for alittle input, I've never owned either and would love to give em a shot


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would assume crays are better at catching fish, since they are bigger, but crabs are better escape artists since they are smaller. Your call...


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I've heard a lot of people say they will eat your fish....


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't trust claws with fish but of the two I would choose the crabs, more likely not to eat your fish, they do need a place to get out of the water.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Crays eat fish... and shrimp... and nibble on tails... and plants... they suck... ( i have three...) 

In all honesty they arnt that bad, but they do eat anything, get pretty big. and are constantly hunting when your not paying attention...


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Of course there's the threat they might snag one of my little guys and I think I am leaning a bit more on the crab side because of that, I'm aware they need a place to get dry so I was looking at these dry dome things you just hook an air pump up to and I got acouple extra layin around I figure I could put to use, I plan on keeping them well fed with crickets an various things but I'm still not sure, still doin research on the little devils, thanks guys for the input, any more is definetly appreciated.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

As for them escaping I'm not too worried as I've drilled and cut all my holes and what not with a dremel to fit airline tubing, filters, etc so there isn't a whole lot of space for them to get through, well I think anyway lol, only one way to find out


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I still don't think the crabs are 100% fish safe, but better than the crays which are like 99% not fish safe!


----------



## FW Fanatic (Nov 5, 2011)

Fiddler crabs are semi terrestrial brackish water crabs. They do not belong in a freshwater aquarium. 

The only crabs that are truly freshwater and completely aquatic that would be fish safe are thai micro crabs. These would be a good choice with shrimp safe fish, but any fish that will eat shrimp will get to these tiny crabs.

Dwarf crays like CPO's and cambarellus shufeldtii would be a good choice. They stay very small and are generally fish safe. I would avoid larger crays.


----------

